# MAC - Blue Storm - August 07



## lara (Jun 24, 2007)

Place all your Blue Storm swatches and product images in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! *For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, posted on the official MAC website or sent out as official product images) are not posted in this thread.*

Please remember that the Swatch forum has a posting guideline that all images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.

*
This thread is for pictures only *-





 please keep all chatter and questions within the Blue Storm discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread.


----------



## caroni99 (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 16, 2007)

Cumulus, Cloudburst, Stormwatch, BlueStorm, Thunder




Lightning on nw20 lips




Lightning




Mystery Kohl Power




Mystery Again





Feline


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 17, 2007)

Left to right:
cumulus, thunder, stormwatch, blue storm, cloudburst

Swatched on top of udpp


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 20, 2007)

r-l 2nd row: cloudburst and stormwatch




Top center: Thunder, Bottom Left: Cumulus, Bottom right:blue storm












cloudburst up close


----------



## Janice (Aug 23, 2007)

Not exactly swatches, but I thought I would share the Blue Storm product images I took for the Specktra.Net MAC Product Gallery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Blue storm is an extremely complex, hard color to capture true in photograph




Hard to tell with this image, but the mica in Cloudburst is blue.












Thunder is another complex color to photograph


----------



## Amber (Aug 23, 2007)

Rainy Day & Wildfire . I also wanted Whirlwind, it's sooooo gorgeous, a beautiful shimmery peacock color, but they couldn't find them. The MA called a few mins. ago and found one so I'm going to pick it up tomorrow. Swatches (2 coats)






Rainy Day






Feline Power Kohl pencil






Lightning Lipglass - looks silver in the tube but is a gorgeous shimmery pink on!






Lightning swatched


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 23, 2007)

Swatches on NW15 skin, natural sunlight.
Left to Right: Blue Storm, Cumulus, Cloudburst, Thunder, Stormwatch
Kohl Powers, Top to Bottom: Mystery, Feline






Whirlwind nailpolish (VERY sloppily applied)





Haul Picture, including Lull and Lightning lipglasses, Whirlwind Nailpolish & from Smoke Signals, Gentle Fumes Quad, Brew & Barely Lit lipsticks and Silver Fog Pigment


----------



## alm0st_inn0cent (Aug 24, 2007)

*Bare Canvas as base*


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 24, 2007)

Left side, top is Mystery and bottom is Feline!





(L-R): Orpheus KP, Buried Treasure PPEP, Mystery KP, Shade FL, Feline KP, Black Shu Uemura Pencil, Raven KP, Bordeauxline PPEP, Macroviolet FL


----------



## lizsybarite (Aug 25, 2007)

Thunder versus Cinders (Holiday '05 Trend palette):






Left to right (on bare NC15 skin): Thunder, Cinders, Deep Truth, UD Envy:











Whirlwind polish:


----------



## Feytr (Sep 6, 2007)

MAC Whirlwind:


----------



## pumpkincraze (Oct 4, 2007)

Cumulus





Blue Storm





Stormwatch





Thunder





Cloudburst


----------



## lara (Oct 4, 2007)

*Lightning *lipglass


----------

